# Crow Hunting season opened



## nodakoutdoors.com

Well the crow season just opened, and we went out last evening to take advantage for the last hour or so.

We had just enough time for a few setups and managed to harvest a few. In our drive, we also spotted Canada geese, about 20 turkeys and even a covey of 18 partridge.

Can't complain, it was nice to get out. Mostquitos were horrible though, thank god I remembered bug spray.


----------



## Wood Duck

In Wisconsin our crow season doesnt start till 9/14, but we have been helping a few farmers with nuisance crows. We have a shoot planned for sat AM... will be hunting over a manure pile in the woods, crows hit it first thing in the AM when the grass is still to wet for them to go into. We killed 13 last week sun AM but with better scouting we should double that or more. Hope to be in the hundreds by the time we start our waterfowl shooting.


----------



## Nodak Duke

How many of you actually get after the crows?? Personally I love it as it is just like goose hunting... Scout a field and blow 'em out the next morning... Personally, I run about 3 doz deeks. 2 doz sillies and a dozen fullbodies. (Yes, full bodies.  ) I mainly use a mouth call as the wisen up to ol' Johnny Stewart's games pretty quick like.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Are your sillies home made? I use to make them out of hangers. Been out of the crow hunting game for about 10 years but will probably go this Aug to get the dog use to the layout blind. Saw somewhere ( I think Cabelas) they have FB crows with feet on them now. Might have to get some of those. Have not seen any big concentrations either. Just 10 here 15 there sort of thing.


----------



## Nodak Duke

My sillies are all home-made... Cut out on a jigsaw pattern and then hot glued a black stake in the bottom after painting em up... The full bodies are flambeau.

The large concentrations should start shoing up anytime now in the cut hay fields as the young of the year just started flying.


----------



## Wood Duck

NoDak Duke...
I agree with you about the mouth call vs electronic, they wise up real fast with the E-call. Way more fun to finesse them with a mouth call. My best shoots are feed set-ups with minimal calling using about 16 decoys. At times a flag can be deadly.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

this crow hunting sounds like a good way to pass the time during the late summer. i think i'll have to get into it.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Nodak,
What time of year are you hunting your crows? Summer, or Fall & Winter?

How many crows do you shoot on a good morning or afternoon?

What brand of hand call do you like the best, and why?

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## Ratt

While scouting for ducks/goose last fall I came across sunflower feilds with hundreds of crows. Question for the NoDak regulars; What type of licience would a non-res need to hunt crows in the fall? Seems like a good way to end the day. :beer: Wisconsin Late Crow season just finished the 20th of March. They are fun to :sniper:


----------



## Gohon

> I mainly use a mouth call as the wisen up to ol' Johnny Stewart's games pretty quick like.


What kind of hand call do you use. I've got a Johnny Stewart e-caller and the first year I about wore out the shotgun barrel. Next year was pretty good but not as good as the first. This year I can't buy a crow to come in. Seems some of the resident birds sit up high in the pecan trees and just laugh. I've got a hand call I picked up at WalMart but it sure doesn't sound like a crow. Or maybe I just don't know how to use it......


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Ratt,
All you need is a small game licence to hunt crows, some states sell 5 day licences. You can also buy an out of state licence for the whole season depending on how much you hunt in that area.

Gohon,
I've used the Mallardtone crow calls for 39 years and these calls have won more crow calling championships than any crow call ever made. The Gibson crow call is on par with the Mallardtone too. I also sell an instructional Cd that teaches you how to blow differen't types of calls through a hand held crow call. It's sold on the Crow Buster web site at www.crowbusters.com Just click onto "The CrowMart Store' and look for Bob Aronsohn's Hand Calling Crows Cd. I also have a crow video that was made in 2001 and it's called "The Art of Crow Hunting" You will see me call crows into point blank range using the Mallardtone crow calls in this video. This is the best film footage you will ever see, bar none.

Best regards,

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## Gohon

Bob thanks for the info. I ran through crowbusters once or twice but never slowed down enough to see what was going on. Guess I better get over there and look around. The hand call I have is a Hammerin but like I said either it is no good or I simply don't know how to use it. Thanks again for the information.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Gohon,
In the CrowMart store they sell Mallardtone and Gibson crow calls.

On the Home Page look for "Oddities" and click onto it. You will see many Piebald crows that have been shot all over the USA. This is on Crow Busters. You will see black & white crows, silver crows, brown crows, black crows with brown wings, it's worth looking at.

They have some very good information in the "Beginner Section" listed on the Home Page, just click onto it, it's free, won't cost you a dime! Look for Beginner Articles and Beginner Techniques, very good stuff!

Bob Aronsohn


----------

